# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Playstation 3 vs Xbox 360

## angel_guy

Dy gjigandet e teknollogjise te videogame

----------


## angel_guy

CPU: Cell Processor 
PowerPC-base Core @3.2GHz 
1 VMX vector unit per core 
512KB L2 cache 
7 x SPE @3.2GHz 
7 x 128b 128 SIMD GPRs 
7 x 256KB SRAM for SPE 
* 1 of 8 SPEs reserved for edundancy 
total floating point performance: 218 GFLOPS 

GPU: RSX @550MHz 
1.8 TFLOPS floating point performance 
Full HD (up to 1080p) x 2 channels 
Multi-way programmable parallel floating point shader pipelines 

Sound: Dolby 5.1ch, DTS, LPCM, etc. (Cell-base processing) 

Memory: 
256MB XDR Main RAM @3.2GHz 
256MB GDDR3 VRAM @700MHz 

System Bandwidth: 
Main RAM 25.6GB/s 
VRAM: 22.4GB/s 
RSX: 20GB/s (write) + 15GB/s (read) 
SB: 2.5GB/s (write) + 2.5GB/s (read) 

System Floating Point Performance: 2 TFLOPS 

Storage: HDD - Detachable 2.5 HDD slot x 1 

I/O: USB: Front x 4, Rear x 2 (USB2.0) 

Memory Stick: standard/Duo, PRO x 1 
SD: standard/mini x 1 
CompactFlash: (Type I, II) x 1 

Communication: Ethernet - 10BASE-T, 100BASE-TX, 1000BASE-T) x 3 (input x 1 + output x 2) 

Wi-Fi: IEEE 802.11 b/g 

Bluetooth: Bluetooth 2.0 (EDR) 

Controller: 
Bluetooth (up to 7) 
USB2.0 (wired) 
Wi-Fi (PSP) 
Network (over IP) 

AV Output 
Screen size: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p 
HDMI: HDMI out x 2 
Analog: AV MULTI OUT x 1 
Digital audio DIGITAL OUT (OPTICAL) x 1 

Disc media: CD, PlayStation CD-ROM, PlayStation2 CD-ROM, CD-DA, CD-DA (ROM), CD-R,CD-RW, SACD, SACD Hybrid (CD layer), SACD HD, DualDisc, DualDisc (audio side), DualDisc (DVD side), PlayStation2 DVD-ROM, PLAYSTATION3 DVD-ROM, DVD-Video, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW 

Blu-ray Disc: PLAYSTATION3 BD-ROM, BD-Video, BD-ROM, BD-R, BD-RE

----------


## angel_guy

1. Support for DVD-video, DVD-Rom, DVD-R/RW, CD-DA, CD-Rom, CD-R, CD-RW, WMA CD, MP3 cd, JPEG photo CD
2. All games supported at 16:9, 720p and 1080i, anti-aliasing
3. Customizable face plates to change appearance
4. 3 USB 2.0 ports
5. Support for 4 wireless controllers
6. Detachable 20GB drive
7. Wi-Fi ready

Custom IBM PowerPC-based CPU
- 3 symmetrical cores at 3.2 GHz each
- 2 hardware threads per core
- 1 VMX-128 vector unit per core
- 1 MB L2 cache

CPU Game Math Performance
- 9 billion dots per second

Custom ATI Graphics Processor
- 500 MNz
- 10 MB embedded DRAM
- 48-way parallel floating-point shader pipelines
- unified shader architecture

Memory
-512 MB GDDR3 RAM
- 700 MNz DDR

Memory Bandwidth
- 22.4 GB/s memory interface bus bandwidth
- 256 GB/s memory bandwidth to EDRAM
- 21.6 GB/s frontside bus

Audio
- Mulitchannel surround sond output
- Supports 48khz 16-bit audio
- 320 independent decompression channels
- 32 bit processing
- 256+ audio channels

----------


## FsHaTaRi

xbox o me i mire se ps sbehet llaf i ka lojrat me orgjinale dhe me te afrueshme tamam si film kurse Ps ka games me shume  ne treg   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## niku-nyc

Per mendimin tim PS3 o me e mir! XBOX 360 do ket graphics me te mira sepse Microsoft o kompani qe i bo mir sic e boni dhe me XBOX, por Sony do ta bej me te mire vetem qe mbetet ne disavantazh per graphics e vetmja advantazh qe ka XBOX 360...

Per me shume lojra dhe zgjedhje te shumta to ket PS3 kurse XBOX 360 dot ket afersisht gjysem me pake!

----------


## ArberXYZ

Cna duhen ne PS3 apo Xbox, 

sa te kemi kompjuterin vate ajo pune!!


 :perqeshje: pp

----------


## Gerdi

PS3 per mendimin tim eshte me e mire edhe pse XBOX360 normale qe do ket grafike me te mire po PS3 ka nje shumllojshmeri lojrash me te madhe megjithate e dini si eshte puna? blijini te dyja dhe jeni rehat  :ngerdheshje:  

Jam kurioz te shof si do i kunderpergjigjet NINTENDO! A do nxjerri ajo nje rival te denje per Sony-n dhe Microsoft?

...

Gerdi

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Per mua XBOX eshte gjithnje me i mire. po sic e ka thene nje me larte sa te kemi PC ci duam.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Harakiri

Duke krahasuar lojera nga PS3 me Xbox 360, PS3 ja kalon nga ana e grafikeve mendoj une. Tek gamespot.com mund te shihni pjese te filmuara nga disa lojera ne dy sistemet. Vini re sidomos Metal Gear Solid 4 dhe Killzone 2 (per PS3).

----------


## niku-nyc

Sot del XBOX 360 kudo!

Sipas EBGAMES keshtu bliet gjith pako me te gjitha gjerat brenda qe duhen dhe disa pre lojrave!

Jan 2 lloj XBOX 360: 1.Ultimate Bundle  2.Core Bundle


*Xbox 360 Ultimate Bundle*
$699.92   
Limit 1 per customer. Due to high demand, orders placed after October 26th may not ship until January or February 2006.
If you're a serious gamer looking for the ultimate console, the search ends here. Fully loaded, the Xbox 360 Ultimate Bundle is the unsurpassed gaming and entertainment experience right out of the box, with a selection of games and accessories hand-picked for power gaming.

This bundle includes:

    * Xbox 360 Premium System ($399.00)
          o Xbox 360 Game Console
          o Wireless Controller
          o Combination High-Definition Component and Standard A/V Cable
          o 20GB Hard Drive
          o Ethernet Cable
          o Headset
          o Bonus Media Remote
          o Xbox Live Silver
          o Xbox Live Gold 30-Day Trial
    * Perfect Dark Zero Limited Edition
    * Call of Duty 2
    * Kameo: Elements of Power
    * Project Gotham Racing 3
    * Extra Wireless Controller
    * Play & Charge Kit (for extra controller)
    * Extra Rechargeable Battery Pack



*Xbox 360 Core Bundle*
$599.93   
Limit 1 per customer. Due to high demand, orders placed after October 26th may not ship until January or February 2006.
The Xbox 360 Core Bundle includes everything you need to hit the ground running. Plug in the console and controllers and fire up one of the four games included. Then decide what extras you add and whenit's expandable to the full Xbox 360 experience.

This bundle includes:

    * Xbox 360 Core System ($299.00)
          o Xbox 360 Game Console
          o Wired Controller
          o Composite A/V Cable
          o Xbox Live Silver
          o Xbox Live Gold 30-Day Trial
    * Perfect Dark Zero: Limited Edition
    * Call of Duty 2
    * Kameo: Elements of Power
    * Project Gotham Racing 3
    * Extra Wired Controller
    * Memory Unit (required to save games without hard-drive)

This bundle does not include the hard drive needed to play games created for the original Xbox



_Per me shume info per te dyja sistemet shkoni ket web sitr i XBOX 360_

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/default.htm

----------


## angel_guy

> Duke krahasuar lojera nga PS3 me Xbox 360, PS3 ja kalon nga ana e grafikeve mendoj une. Tek gamespot.com mund te shihni pjese te filmuara nga disa lojera ne dy sistemet. Vini re sidomos Metal Gear Solid 4 dhe Killzone 2 (per PS3).



Mund te jesh i vetmi ketu qe ja ka idene se kto kane mesuar fjalen xbox dhe o burra harruan cell procesin unit qe nxori ps3 po te shonim per versionet e meparshme jam dakort por tani eshte e kunderta . Pse do thoni ju ?

Thjesht me dy gjera po e demostroj

Xbox 360 i testuar maksimalisht ne grafike ka gjeneruar 500 miljon polygon 

Ps3 ne testime ka gjeneruar rreth 800 miljon polygon ne grafike .

Pra dallimi me shikim te pare nuk do ju duket shume , por po ti kushtoni vemendje e kuptoni menjeher . Xbox ne avanzh vetem nga shpejtesia banwith dhe ndonje gje ne ram +  asgje me teper .

Xbox 360 Overall system 1.2 teraflop Performance

Ps3 Overall system 2.0 teraflop Performance 

Per ti blere duhet akoma kohe sepse akoma nuk jane saktesisht ne treg si pasoje e disa mosmarrveshjeve ndaj sony dhe Microsoft.

Duke i ardhur keq fansave te xbox , qe kane marre vesh per nxjerjen per here te pare ne nje dvd rom dick Blu ray , i cili mund te kete nje kapacitet rreth 25 Gb . 


Si dhe dalja me e fundit nga SoNy DVD ram e cila do ti shitet dhe Microsoft , DVD ram mundeson ruajtjen e lojes qe keni vazhduar ne disk pra pa patur nevoje per memory unit ose m - card .

DVD ram per momentin limitohet vetem per Sony numrin nje ne media .

----------


## Gerdi

Ne pak fjale PS3 do jet me e mire tani qe dolen dhe ne kohe afersisht te njejta sepse Xbox doli me von se PS2 vjet dhe pati kohe per tu bere me e mire kurse tani e shofim qe PS3 eshte me e mire!

Gerdi

----------


## niku-nyc

Eshte me mire te prisni per PS3! Microsoft beri gabim qe u shpejtua shume qe i nxori ne treg qe te fitonte shume leke meqe tashti vin dhe festat. XBOX 360 eshte sistem i mire vetem per graphics mbase mund t'ja kalon PS3 por ka shume gjera qe duhen regulluar qe te quhet "Next Generation Gaming"...

PS3 do dali nga vera ose vjeshta e 2006 dhe deri atehere do te ket shume kohe per te regulluar cdo gje qe XBOX 360 i mungon dhe plus do ket 3 here me shume lojra sesa XBOX 360 ka...

XBOX 360 eshte shume e bukur, dhe mu me pelqen por dhe vet do pres per PS3 sepse Sony ket here do t'ja kalon prap Microsoft per video games...

----------


## Gerdi

*Jam shume dakort me ty! Edhe une sugjeroj qe te prisni per PS3 pastaj nqs ka nga ato qe mund ti perballojne dhe i duan mund ti marrin dhe te dyja ku ka me mirr? 

Gerdi*

----------


## niku-nyc

Patience 360: Ten Reasons to Wait for PS3
Don't rush out to the stores just yet! You may want to save some money and we'll tell you how.
by Jeremy Dunham, Chris Roper, Ivan Sulic

November 21, 2005 - Unless you're the type of gamer who enjoys playing his wares under a rock, then you no doubt know by now that this week marks the official launch for Microsoft's Xbox 360. Several years in the making, the brand new hardware from Gates 'N Company has been receiving plenty of consumer hype in the past few weeks and has been heralded by some as THE big system watch in the upcoming next-generation console wars.

We're here to tell you that they're wrong.

Now don't misunderstand us, we'll be the first to concede that the Xbox 360 is certainly an impressive system with plenty of positives to keep its customers happy. But if you're a fan of high-definition technology, enjoy playing more games than the "other guy," and want to get the most possible bang for your buck, then Sony's forthcoming PlayStation 3 will definitely be the system for you.

Listed below in descending order are the top ten reasons your faithful editors on the IGN PlayStation team think you should wait until next year to make your first next-generation upgrade. And while we absolutely came up with more reasons to ward you off than those listed below, these were the selections that we felt stood out most. Sony fans, this article is dedicated to you so without any further ado, we present to you the Top 10 Reasons to Wait for PS3!




*Reason #10: Xbox 360 Doesn't Have a Killer App*
360's launch lineup is admirable; there are 18 games and five first-person shooters. It can even be argued that the 360's overall average quality of titles is greater than that of previous systems. And yet not a single game is Killer App worthy? Where's the Halo? Where's the Mario? Where's the Soul Calibur? Where's the frickin' interest?

It's true, though. PS2 launched with a sorry lot of games and PSOne featured a similarly disgraceful lineup, but with the advent of PS3, Microsoft may have wished it more heavily emphasized one game its new console could forever be known for. This is because PS3 has the Metal Gear potential, Warhawk, Tekken, I-8, Gran Turismo, Killzone, and a dozen other high profile games that may hit day one to put a smiling face to the splendid PlayStation name. And when you can associate Dante with PS3, will anything else matter?



*Reason #9: Dual-Screen and 1080p Support*
1080p! Sweet Marie! Even if most televisions don't support it, why limit yourself to interlaced images when you can experience the glory of 1080 progressive? Support is for the weak! PS3 is forward looking, if anything. This means when you invest in the ultimate display technology however many years down the road, PS3 will make good on your purchase by outputting the absolute best image available on the market. And according to boastful Sony reps, we'll see games running at 120fps, too.

The Dual-Screen support also adds some interesting 3D potential. Layering images is a great way to fake depth. But if Killzone in full 3D isn't your cup of tea, maybe panoramic F1 racing will be? The option is certainly there. If the next Ace Combat doesn't feature dual screen-in cockpit support, we know it at least could have if it wanted to. Boo-yah, 360. Where your 720p now?

*Reason #8: Hefty Expandability / Connectivity Options*
Have expansion, will travel. The best way to maximize a console's lifespan is by lining it with a thousand ports and interfaces of every type. In this way PS3 has expandability written all over it. Compact Flash, SD Card, Memory Stick, Blue Tooth, USB 2.0... If Sony ever wants to add-on, it need not limit itself to one standard. And if you ever want to jam something into your PS3, chances are you'll be able to, assuming it's not toast.

Moreover, PS3 will also be intimately familiar with the PSP, meaning cross-platform associations will be all over the place. Expect PS3 games to take full advantage of the little PlayStation Portable by offering unlockable content and new multiplayer possibilities. What if a PSP player could control Otacon's droid in the next MGS? Whoops!


*Reason #7: You Can Still Pre-Order*
It seems to happen during every system launch, but nobody ever learns their lesson. In the rush to be the first on the block to own a brand new console, mobs of people invade their local retailers while forming lines larger than what you'd see during Fourth of July weekend at Disneyland. It gets even worse once you're inside the store -- as people hurry to the videogame section eager to snatch up whatever overpriced bundle pack they can, so that the managers who decided to throw the promotion together can milk every last penny out of your paper route.

This can be avoided, however, if you just plunk down fifty or so bucks a few months ahead of time. All you have to do in this scenario is walk right into your retailer of choice, pay of the remainder of the balance and go home with a smile on your face. With a release date of just under a year away, the PS3 still lets you do this. The Xbox 360, on the other hand, does not.


*Reason #6: Seven-Player Wireless Support*
While being able to play with six of your buddies offline in addition to playing with a single system will only be appealing for a small number of genres, it can be especially important for sports games in particular. Being able to populate an NBA or NHL team entirely with human players is something that isn't possible on any system outside of the PlayStation line, and the PS3 will keep with this trend.

If you've ever played through a season of your favorite sports game with each of your buddies taking control of a single player for the season, you know how rewarding and fun this sort of setup can be. Again, it's only possible on a Sony system, and in the next-generation the only place to find multiplayer support of this kind will be on the PlayStation 3.

*Reason #5: The HD IP Camera*
The EyeToy is one of the all-time most successful peripherals released for a console for a number of reasons -- the biggest being that it works phenomenally well in its simplicity. The PlayStation 3 will see the release of the HD IP camera, which we'll assume will be called the EyeToy 2, or at least something that sounds a little more consumer-friendly.

The camera features a native HD resolution, allowing you to transmit crystal-clear images to the PS3 for online play and more. And with the increased resolution and the PS3's processing power, the camera will allow for even more advanced, yet natural, input with the system. Take that, Microsoft and Nintendo! Plus, being that it's IP-based, the camera's functionality ties directly into Internet use, allowing you to transmit feeds over the Intarweb with ease.

*Reason #4: Full Backwards Compatibility*
360 will let you play Halo and whatever other games Microsoft chooses to eventually support, but Sony has the PSOne and PS2 library covered, save for a few minor exceptions. Imagine booting up Tobal No. 1 just because you feel like it or taking on Shattered Soldier because you haven't gotten your ass kicked enough lately. That's what PS3 can do for you.

The coolest part is that PS3 may also be able to enhance the older games. Much in the same way PS2 improved PSOne games with better texture filters and enhanced load times, we expect PS3 games to add even better texture filtering, quicker loads, full scene anti-aliasing graphics and goodness knows what else.


*Reason #3: Stronger Japanese Developer Support*
One of the PlayStation 2's most powerful allies in the current-gen console wars was its strong relationship with fan favorite Japanese developers. Square Enix, Konami, Capcom, Bandai, Atlus, Nippon Ichi, and Namco (among others) each offered unique content for Sony's system that you weren't going to find anywhere else. Tekken, Final Fantasy, Ace Combat, Devil May Cry, and a host of other games are just a few examples of this successful relationship... and none of them ever came out for the Xbox.

More importantly, though, the companies above supported the PS2 more heavily than they did other systems as a general rule -- and when you consider that all of the above names have already signed on for one or more projects in the first year of PlayStation 3 alone, that support is obviously going to continue. In fact, nearly 100 games were already announced by Japanese studios at or around this year's Tokyo Game Show -- which exponentially more than the confirmed Japanese titles available for the 360. And let us not forget that Sony's own internal Japanese studio isn't too bad itself.
*
Reason #2: Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots*
Remember when we said that the Xbox 360 doesn't have a killer app yet? Well the PlayStation 3's Metal Gear Solid 4 is definitely a killer app. Game creator Hideo Kojima has shown time and time again that he knows how to craft an excellent videogame, and after witnessing the impressive real-time demonstration of Guns of the Patriots (and its accompanying trailer) at TGS this past September, we're already convinced that the PS3 will be capable of some amazing things. A great pedigree plus great technology? Sounds good to us!

*Reason #1: The Blu-ray Player*
Sony and Company's next-generation disc format has yet to see the light of day in its final form, but the pure technology behind the format is immensely promising from both a gaming and general entertainment standpoint. We're talking 50GB+ of storage space here, more than 5x the space than the 360's DVD format can muster.

More storage space means more room for content which helps widen the possibilities of the PS3's power. Who needs a next-gen system if you run out of content space on your media (and keep in mind, Microsoft has no plans to incorporate HD-DVD or anything like it)? Blu-ray's transfer rate is also quite quick, and though the PS3's actual drive speed hasn't yet been announced, speedy load times should be on the horizon. And with all of the studio support that the Blu-ray Disc Association has garnered, it's sure to be one hell of a next-gen home video format. In short, the PlayStation 3 will have the most advanced storage medium of any game system on the planet.


http://ps3.ign.com/articles/668/668446p1.html

----------


## Harakiri

> *Reason #2: Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots*
> Remember when we said that the Xbox 360 doesn't have a killer app yet? Well the PlayStation 3's Metal Gear Solid 4 is definitely a killer app. Game creator Hideo Kojima has shown time and time again that he knows how to craft an excellent videogame, and after witnessing the impressive real-time demonstration of Guns of the Patriots (and its accompanying trailer) at TGS this past September, we're already convinced that the PS3 will be capable of some amazing things. A great pedigree plus great technology? Sounds good to us!
> 
> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/668/668446p1.html


Nuk me besohet qe Metal Gear Solid 4 trailer te jete me vertete ne real time. Eshte e pamundur te behet aq hap i madh ne grafike.

----------


## reni00

> Patience 360: Ten Reasons to Wait for PS3
> Don't rush out to the stores just yet! You may want to save some money and we'll tell you how.
> by Jeremy Dunham, Chris Roper, Ivan Sulic
> 
> November 21, 2005 - Unless you're the type of gamer who enjoys playing his wares under a rock, then you no doubt know by now that this week marks the official launch for Microsoft's Xbox 360. Several years in the making, the brand new hardware from Gates 'N Company has been receiving plenty of consumer hype in the past few weeks and has been heralded by some as THE big system watch in the upcoming next-generation console wars.
> 
> We're here to tell you that they're wrong.
> 
> Now don't misunderstand us, we'll be the first to concede that the Xbox 360 is certainly an impressive system with plenty of positives to keep its customers happy. But if you're a fan of high-definition technology, enjoy playing more games than the "other guy," and want to get the most possible bang for your buck, then Sony's forthcoming PlayStation 3 will definitely be the system for you.
> ...



Skuptova gje  :i ngrysur:

----------


## niku-nyc

> Skuptova gje



Po perkthej gjerat me te rencishme, ky artikull tregon shume gjera te rencishme pse duhet pritur per PS3.

#10 - XBOX sigurisht esht e mire por nuk ka "Killer Game" domethen qe asnji titull i madh nuk do dali tashti per disa vite si Halo, Soul Calibur...ku eshte interesi kur nuk ka lojra te madhe dhe vetem 18 gjithsej dolen dhe 5 jan shooter si Call of Duty...
PS3 do dali me tituj me medhenj si MGS4, Gran Turismo, Tekken, Killzone, Warhawk...

#9 - PS3 do ket Dual Screen dhe 1080p, i cili per XBOX 360 duhet t eblesh tv me te ri te punoj por PS3 do ti ket brenda vet. Kjo e ben lojen shume me origjinale sidomos ato qe jan 3D si Formula 1 ose Warhawk 

#8 - PS3 do ket me shume ndime dhe  menyra per lidhje per mulitplayer dhe do jet njesoj si PSP ku mund te bashkosh 2 PS3 bashk. Gjithashtu do ket USB 2.0, Blue Tooth, Memory Stick....

#7 - Ka akoma kohe per pre-order qe ta blesh tani qe mos te presesh ne rradhe  neper dyqane.

#6 - Ne PS3 mund te luash 7 veta sidomos ne lojra sporte prsh si ne NBA ku do te lejoj qe te luash 7 veta ne nji ekip dhe sistemi do te lejoj qe te luash wireless dhe ne multiplayer e njetja gje, prsh ne qofse lu FIFA mund te luash 11 veta ne nji ekip secili nga nji lojtar dicka qe XBOX 360 nuk ka.

#5 - HD IP Camera, kjo do jet vetem per PS3 qe quhet Eye Toy 2, ku do te bej pamjen ne tv kristal gati me te paster sesa XBOX 360 ka. Kjo do te ndimoj grafit ne tv qe te duken me te paster dhe me te mire nga ajo qe ka Microsoft.

#4 - Ne PS3 do te kesh mundesite te shotsh dhe lojrat nga PS & PS2. Pervec kesaj lojrat do behen me te shpejta sidomos ne loading ku PS2 njifej per ngadalsi dhe shume permisime te tjera.

#3 - Sony ka ndimen te fort nga Japonezet dicka qe Microsot nuk ka asgje. Cfare do loje qe behet nga Japonezet del vetem ne PS3. Ne Tokoi kan then qe Japonezet do nxjerin 100 lojra per PS3 plus edhe sa do behen ne Amerike dhe Evrope. Ndima Japoneze eshte e renishme sepse ata bejn shume lojra te mira.

#2 Metal Gear Solid 4, kjo do jet loja me e madhe qe do dali pasi dhe krijusi Japonez Kojima ka then qe per ata eshte e mundshme qe te krijojn nje loj perfekte dhe deri tashti duket ne ate menyre.

#1 PS3 do ket 50G hapsire per ruatje 5 here me shume nga ajo e xbox360's dvd format. PS3 do ket dhe Blu-ray player. Se shpejti CD's do dalin jasht pasi Blu-ray eshte e ardhmja. Eshte e njejta histori ku kasesat dolen jasht sepse erdhen diqet dhe ket here Blu-ray do dali dhe disqet do marin fund.

----------


## Edmondii

XBOX 360. eshte microsoft product. e urrej microsoftin por e deshiroj xbox 360. kur PS3 te marri HALO contract atehere mund ta konsideroj PS3. Tani per tani XBOX 360 ROCK BABY.

----------


## Harakiri

> XBOX 360. eshte microsoft product. e urrej microsoftin por e deshiroj xbox 360. kur PS3 te marri HALO contract atehere mund ta konsideroj PS3. Tani per tani XBOX 360 ROCK BABY.


Xbox 360 eshte platforme e deshtuar. Naten qe doli, ne nje emision ne G4 (kanal i perkushtuar lojerave) ishin mbledhur disa kritike/eksperte se industrise dhe te vetmit qe ishin 'magjepsur' nga kjo console ishin ata qe punonin nen Microsoft. Te tjeret pranonin qe Xbox 360 ka bere nje hap mjaft te vogel nga ana e grafikeve dhe nuk ndihet si nje console e gjenerates tjeter (next-gen).

----------

